# Robs R32 Man Cave, the beginning.......



## stolt

*revamped garage the beginning....... Picture heavy!!*

deleted


----------



## Shinyvec

That looks like my garage lol and I to really need to sort it out and get it nice and tidy. At least it looks like you have a decent floor already compared to my dusty flakey mess. Goodluck with the project mate :thumb:


----------



## stolt

Shinyvec said:


> That looks like my garage lol and I to really need to sort it out and get it nice and tidy. At least it looks like you have a decent floor already compared to my dusty flakey mess. Goodluck with the project mate :thumb:


lol, yeah it was pretty bad werent it, tbh i never really noticed it was that bad until i cleaned it out and looked back over the photos, embarrasing!!


----------



## Derekh929

Blank canvas what have you planned , with the big space


----------



## daniellll.bee

great work can't wait for my own place to do stuff like this!


----------



## Elliott19864

Awesome space, shame that supporting pillar is there or it would be perfect.


----------



## stolt

CupraElliott said:


> Awesome space, shame that supporting pillar is there or it would be perfect.


yeah i did think about getting a lintel in there and have one door, but i'm going to stick lots of racking in there, still got lots to do with in the house so i'm sure it will be used again to store various diy bits and bobs.


----------



## stolt

Derekh929 said:


> Blank canvas what have you planned , with the big space


lots of racking, kids stuff still has to go somewhere, although ive got room for my for my R, and then i can get into this detailing in a big way..lol


----------



## liam99

Great space.


----------



## Miguel Pestana

That's a nice space, keep up the good work


----------



## nortonski

Is it my bad eyesight or have you actually astro turfed pretty much your entire garden???


----------



## RandomAccess

stolt said:


> lol, yeah it was pretty bad werent it, tbh i never really noticed it was that bad until i cleaned it out and looked back over the photos, embarrasing!!


I know this sounds a bit daft, but if you have a large mirror handy use it to look at a room you are familiar with and you will see clutter straightaway.

I think once we are used to things building up over time we build a map in our mind and things don't seem out of place! But the mirror trick works for me.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

looks very good, well done


----------



## stolt

nortonski said:


> Is it my bad eyesight or have you actually astro turfed pretty much your entire garden???


lol, yeah, where we live is all clay and from november to march the ground just churns up, several neighbours have had topsoil laid and returfed but it doesnt last long. made the garden unuseable so basically did that the first second year we moved in.

goingt o crack on and try to get the shelving in today.


----------



## ryand

Awesome


----------



## BlackPanther

very nice space, coming along nicely...:thumb:

i do like the astro turf :lol:


----------



## craigeh123

wish my garage was that size ! extension on your house looks wise is ace


----------



## john2garden

Looks fantastic, love your sun room too any more pictures??


----------



## Fish

Very nice, and the new racking it good too, but the winner for me is that grass. 

Fish


----------



## coljshanks

all I see when I look at astroturf is dollar signs!!!!!
nice garage tho..............


----------



## tmitch45

Good work with the garage mate wish I had a double! Anyway that extension/sunlounge on the back of the house is very impressive mate as mentioned any more interior and exterior pics!


----------



## DMH-01

It's coming along nicely mate, good job so far :thumb:


----------



## stolt

thanks for all the replies, pretty much got the garage completed, put my back out again. Sitting here with a hot water on my back lol

this is it, still got a few things to sort out, got an old freezer, washing machine sitting out front what for the rag and bone man to come past.

still got some room left, wont take long to fill it, kids love all my cleaning products out and they love smelling them, youngest i'm worried shes now going to start eating them! lol.

the extension was done a couple of years ago, had real problems with it though as the buidling firm went bust half way through the build and left several suppliers broke who also went bust. so very stressful time, esepcially for my missus who was the project manager for it. but its exactly how she visualized it when we drew it up. we ended up moving the kitchen in there and converting the old kitchen to a dinning room.
will try to dig out some pics to show you what we did inside.


----------



## Fish

Love it... a lawn mower for astroturf. 

Fish


----------



## stolt

Fish said:


> Love it... a lawn mower for astroturf.
> 
> Fish


lol, yeah ive only got a little patch of grass in the front, in a couple of months i'll have a new driveway which will get rid of that too so no lawn mower for me lol


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## john2garden

The garage is good but the back is immense, credit to you.


----------



## stolt

john2garden said:


> The garage is good but the back is immense, credit to you.


thanks, yeah missues wouldnt let me spend the money i wanted to in the garage lol


----------



## tmitch45

Mate thanks for sharing the pics of your extension and garden what an amazing transformation and quite inspirational! We are thinking about doing something very similar in that we want to more our kitchen (currently at the front of the house) to the rear and turning the lounge and old conservatory into an open plan lounge, kitchen diner just like yours. We had thought about traditional extensions but that one you've done is something special. The astro turf is a good move to. I've struggled for years and years to get a decent lawn. The thought of never having to cut or care for it again is very appealing. If I could have one of those and if I could find find someone to clean the cars at the weekend to my standards I'd be redundent:lol:

Is it special glass it looks blacked out from the out side?


----------



## Mikael Hartmann

wow, very nice!


----------



## BladesLad

What an inspiration - absolute credit to yuu and the missus mate. 

Looks like one of you has en eye for interior design - any more pics of the gaff pal, as if thats anything to go by - its a good un'!


----------



## elppa

That wouldn't be a Kyosho Lazer ZX under that Yellow body shell in the garage would it?


----------



## AcN

This is one of the most wonderful house extension i've ever seen ! Congrats on that !


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## stolt

elppa said:


> That wouldn't be a Kyosho Lazer ZX under that Yellow body shell in the garage would it?


hi mate, lol eagle eyes, its a optima mid se. I use to race them when i was kid (several years ago:lol


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## BladesLad

stolt said:


> i can take very little credit for it, my missus designed the whole thing and then project managed it.... she trained as an accountant abeit at a interior design company.
> 
> tbh its still work in progress basically got the big things out the way, i want the driveway sorted this year, and we are going to take the kids on holiday, havent had one in 6 years and my eldest is 9 so sometimes i feel perhaps our priorities havent always been right, alone i swore that i would always make sure i came home each night rather than out with weekends, and i take the kids swimming on a saturday so they get some time with me. I appreciate i'm lucky to get that.
> 
> I'll post up so others if you like, just before christmas i did the dinning room and utility room, and few months before that i started playing around with the front garden.


Yes - please do. I'm in a similar renovation situation, albeit on a much smaller scale, having had absolutely no experience of trade or DIY before. Learning curve doesn't cover it!

Blog wise, get it posted - as you say, it's good to track and document progression as often, everything merged into one.

Did you have any probs in the planning / building regs dept when getting the extension together?


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Beautiful!!


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## stolt

Miguel Pestana said:


> Beautiful!!


thankyou


----------



## gargreen7

two questions.

1. What do you do for a living?
2. How can I get involved and also live the dream ?


----------



## stolt

[deleted


----------



## liam99

Impressive and very nice inside and out.


----------



## stolt

liam99 said:


> Impressive and very nice inside and out.


thankyou


----------



## 20vKarlos

what a beautiful home you have!! let alone the MAN CAVE!!


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## Nicholas

Love the styling of the extension did you employ an architect to do the drawings ect and was he a local builder who did the work.


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## elppa

Optima Mid. Wow that brings back memories. I was very jealous of the real racers with the Optimas when I had an Avante.


----------



## stolt

elppa said:


> Optima Mid. Wow that brings back memories. I was very jealous of the real racers with the Optimas when I had an Avante.


yeah i was young and played around with different body kits etc, so wish i kept it original now, although i use to race it week in week our, I t=have thought about selling it a couple of times but was a good period in my life so brings back good memories aswell, especially as my dad built it for me and was also my pit man for battery changes etc between races.

this is how she looked in the original clothes.


----------



## JB052

Unable to view the pictures on this thread as they have been viewed to many times already and exceeded bandwith limits.


----------



## PaulN

Yeah come on stolt sort out your photos lol.. I guess you must have this thread type running elsewhere too.

Any links for the photos?

Ta

Paul


----------



## nick7

Sp Jealous of the house. you have done a great job

the Garage looks great aswell. Going to mention to my dad about Astroturf for his garden as it never grows right.


----------



## Derekh929

stolt said:


> lol, i wish there was a secret, basically at a time i would do anything for money. I only work in office but have when ebay started up buying and selling thngs before ebay went crazy and everybody was doing it.
> But if i'm honest every penny we had has gone on the house, no holidays no treats, we didnt go out or have a meal out or anything, no takeaways, as i say its been hard but looking back its worth it, ask me if i'd do it all again, and i'd probably say no. probably could have been divorced 10 times over.
> oh and i sold our house just before the housing market crashed in 2007 then rented for 2 years in a 2 bed bungalow with black mould and crap in it which made my youngest ill. but when the recession hit the houses dropped to an acceptable level, we held out and the sellers finally let us have this house. My missus had wanted this house for 3 years and the sellers wouldnt take any offers for 2 years solid, not even a few K, greedy and it wasnt as if the house was in a good state either, but i kept trying.
> 
> i guess i have been lucky to some degree but it hasnt come without its problems.


Great example of what can be done by making sacrifices and some are worth it and some are not beautiful house and well done i love seeing people get on with hard work


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## lpoolck

Very impressive work, and a lovely home as a result. Cannot believe you got such a good cut with your jigsaw. :thumb:


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## PaulN

Smashing work, great results...... im sure the past few years cant have been easy with that much work going on....

Cant believe no one has picked up your poor tiling skills though....










Youve not managed to get one flat mate!!!!


----------



## stolt

PaulN said:


> Smashing work, great results...... im sure the past few years cant have been easy with that much work going on....
> 
> Cant believe no one has picked up your poor tiling skills though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youve not managed to get one flat mate!!!!


lol, thanks.... yeah when my mum saw it for the first time she said when are you going to finish it :wall::wall:


----------



## BladesLad

Bump:wave:

Any more pics mate of the renovations?
:thumb:


----------



## ProDetail

R32MANIAC! great space!


----------



## Fish

Wish I had your planning officer! Mine has just rejected our planned extension! Had letters supporting the application from the neighbours that are either in direct eye sight and those next door.

Coming in that 1 meter from the boundary has killed the layout I wanted, and am currently thinking to now just drop the request! 

Fish


----------



## Kev_mk3

WOW is all that can be said, reminds me of a top end bar / hotel but its gorgeous. That kitchen diner is perfect


----------



## Mobb

Wow. 

Your house is class.. An absolute credit to you and your family. 
Love the garage! I wish I had one like it..
Love the garden!

The whole lot is class! Reminds me of my house I had to sell. 

Anyway, Sorry If this has already been asked but, where abouts in Essex are you?


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## Derekh929

stolt said:


> thanks for the kind comments, wouldnt say ive got it completely right but you can only do what you think is best. House or rooms were never built or decorated to show off to anyone else, my missus has never showed them off to any neighbours etc until just before christmas and that was because one of the neighbours invited herself in, and then turned around and said amazing why didnt you ask me round sooner:wall:


I see a lot of what you have done and say in me as we spend most on house garden and the kids all be it not a holiday every year but i have to admit had worked to much and not enough family time at points in my life and me to i have made lots of mistakes and lots of good decisions i hope enjoy your house, i have to say when we do have people round i do like to let them see what im up too, if they ask as proud of what i and my long suffering family have achieved


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## chris-

You must have one major mogage or are you just overally rich? Nice house & Garden matey


----------



## GJM

Nice garage! Off topic, the FRV, have you had it long covered much miles, wondered if had to replace many drop links


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## cupra-dav

That's a seriously nice set up you have there! Everything looks fantastic! A credit to hard work thats for sure.


----------



## cobra

wow you have an amazing house - all credit to you!

one quick question RE garage floor - did you seal it and what paint did you use - need to do mine.

cheers


----------



## stolt

cobra said:


> wow you have anamazong house - all credit to you!
> 
> one quick question RE garage floor - did you seal it and what paint did you use - need to do mine.
> 
> cheers


yeah i cleaned it the first day let it dry out and then used pva diluted as per the bottle then used the floor paint for screwfix. actually holding up very well after a few months.


----------



## stolt

cupra-dav said:


> That's a seriously nice set up you have there! Everything looks fantastic! A credit to hard work thats for sure.


thankyou for the kind words.


----------



## zepp85

that is awsum ( garage and especially the house). I wouldn't no where to begin to come up with ideas for something like that !!


----------



## Phil1971

Fantastic place. Credit to you.


----------



## deno 1

i stumbled upon this thread today..........
Gotta say im well impressed........your work and design is absolutely stunning.
The attention to detail is second to none...
It all looks fantastic and full credit to yourselves.....great thread...fantastic house....brilliant workmanship and design cant praise enough....thanks for sharing.


----------



## MattADH

stolt said:


> hi mate, lol eagle eyes, its a optima mid se. I use to race them when i was kid (several years ago:lol


Lots of ex and returning RC racers on here!


----------



## scando

As Darth Vader would say . . .

"most impressive!"


----------



## alexj

You lucky .....er !


----------



## Hardsworth

love the extension :thumb:


----------



## Mk2Singh

Love the way youve designed the house! the extension looks really good! more pics please


----------



## stolt

thanks very much for all the kind comments.


----------



## SnowFoamer

love the gararge! But that extension is amazing!

Where did you get the kitchen from? 

Fraser :thumb:


----------



## stolt

SnowFoamer said:


> love the gararge! But that extension is amazing!
> 
> Where did you get the kitchen from?
> 
> Fraser :thumb:


hi thanks, the kitchen we had made by a firm local to us as we couldnt find one we both agreed on.


----------



## THFC_WHL

awesome


----------



## F1 CJE UK

nice work mate, love it all!


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## Deniance

wow, very impressive, just a quick question, where do you get the stones in cages? thats a neat idea, do they cost the earth?


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## wylie coyote

The cages I think are called Gabions. You used to be able to get small sized ones like that in bigger B&Q outdoor gardening sections. Otherwise there a quite a few companies online that make them, or you can get them from some builders merchants - got some for the stream running through the bottom of my garden.:thumb:

Garden's very tidy.:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing

Looks very nice, shame the original pictures aren't showing.


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## JohnnyB

Nice house and some good and well designed ideas there. Good luck with it sir.


----------



## mayhem85

Wow! Beautiful place you have there,


----------



## DeanoGSI

Looks nice mate, love the garage showed it to the wife so that she knows what my next house is gona be like lol
can you tell me where u got the textured wallpaper that is in the room with the uplit cornice? ive been all over the place trying to get some but cant seem to get it..

cheers


----------



## Derekh929

Grass looks better than Wimbledon loving the beach stones in cages where did you get the cages from seen big one's but not like that


----------



## vickky453

Is that real grass???!


----------



## stolt

DeanoGSI said:


> Looks nice mate, love the garage showed it to the wife so that she knows what my next house is gona be like lol
> can you tell me where u got the textured wallpaper that is in the room with the uplit cornice? ive been all over the place trying to get some but cant seem to get it..
> 
> cheers


hi mate, lol ... ive had a word with the missus, its called zoffany (not sure if i have spelled that correct) knowing her its not going to be cheap lol!!!!!!

shes going to try to find you a code.

edit. nijinsky plain code. nij04007 £63.65 a roll!!! she never actually told me that when she ordered it lol


----------



## stolt

Derekh929 said:


> Grass looks better than Wimbledon loving the beach stones in cages where did you get the cages from seen big one's but not like that


i have the galvanised steel made up and then i made the cages up myself, cant seem to find smaller ones out there, they are usually made for rivers about a 1m x 1m to hodk the banks up.


----------



## stolt

vickky453 said:


> Is that real grass???!


artificial grass. i wish it was real.


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## Trip tdi

That will be my dream garage, total space for vehicle detailing, great new concept and looks new and fresh.


----------



## Nally

Can I come and live with you lol


----------



## mercboy

in the building trade myself and must say very nice


----------



## PaulN

Hey Matey,

Looking great still.










Wheres the kitchen Units from?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## gardian

Pics are great. You have done a cracking job there mate


----------



## stolt

PaulN said:


> Hey Matey,
> 
> Looking great still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the kitchen Units from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


hi mate, they are from ikea believe it or not. Sort of off white colour.

actually fitted it myself and got to say they are very well made.


----------



## PaulN

stolt said:


> hi mate, they are from ikea believe it or not. Sort of off white colour.
> 
> actually fitted it myself and got to say they are very well made.


Got the same kitchen currently. Had it painted matt satin white and the work tops dark wallnut and it looks fab.

I thought it was Ikea. Need some of the same work top to make a breakfast bar....

Thanks

Paul


----------



## DeanoGSI

thanks mate, cracking! now to decide a colour and get some ordered up! :wave:


----------



## Dave182

This is my ideal house to a T.


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## Dave182

Strange choice of a front door, looks nice though, more practical too with more handle to grab. 

Where a bouts in Essex are you from?


----------



## ant_s

First off, what an absolute stunning house you have! A credit to you and the hard work and sacrifices you've put into it, am going through a refurb on my house at the minute but this shows it up big styleee lol.

The garage looks veryo good, well laid out for maximum storage and useable house



stolt said:


> hi mate, they are from ikea believe it or not. Sort of off white colour.
> 
> actually fitted it myself and got to say they are very well made.


I'm glad this was mentioned because me and my gf are in the stage if buying our kitchen and she's saw this one and likes it but I wasn't too sure on the quality and whether it would last, we were supposed to go look at it tomorrow but instead I'm boarding ceilings and dabbing walls......yay! Lol


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## stolt

deleted


----------



## RyG

Thought this was a detailing site not a let's show off tmy house site, but fair doos.


----------



## stolt

RyG said:


> Thought this was a detailing site not a let's show off tmy house site, but fair doos.


Evening, you answered your own question in your sentence '' You thought it was a detailing site'', but there are forums for all different subjects. For example this is posted in the garage/product collections which seemed to be the most suitable place for it to be posted, correct me if i'm wrong. Also this is the internet afterall, if you dont like something you move on, simple.
And to be fair I was originally just showing the garage which had been done up and then i was asked to show some pics of the rest of the house.


----------



## Lupostef

Something us Essex dwellers should know?


----------



## stolt

Lupostef said:


> Something us Essex dwellers should know?


I have my suspicions mate. 
Trouble is with the internet if you know what youre doing you can find out exactly what you need to know, RYG is closer to home than it first seems I believe, brand new poster aswell!! I hink someones playing games but hiding behind a computer screen.


----------



## modd1uk

Why all deleted =(


----------



## PaulN

I like this thread. A mans pride and joy should be able to be shared without fear of stick.


----------



## svended

Was wanting to have a look at these pics too. Okay if it's a house, this is a detailing website and so isn't it all about the detail and how some of our love for cleaning and polishing cars filters into the rest of our lives in self presentation and attention to detail around our homes.


----------



## vickky453

stolt said:


> Evening, you answered your own question in your sentence '' You thought it was a detailing site'', but there are forums for all different subjects. For example this is posted in the garage/product collections which seemed to be the most suitable place for it to be posted, correct me if i'm wrong. Also this is the internet afterall, if you dont like something you move on, simple.
> And to be fair I was originally just showing the garage which had been done up and then i was asked to show some pics of the rest of the house.


Im glad you did share your house with us, its simply stunning. I live in a house my mum and dad left me, but have no idea what to do with it.Therefore I love threads like this!


----------



## stolt

thanks for all the kind words, it was never done to show off or anything like that, which i think most people know. My wife loves interior design and perhaps in another life she would do that as a career. I'm by no means a millionaire or anything, and my intentions were never to say look how nice my house is, in fact there are many nicer/bigger (the list goes on) houses than mine. What i can say is that ive done the majority of it ourselves with money we have earned not been been left or given by family so yes we are proud of what we have achieved.

The problem with RYG is that I now know he lives on the same street as me, hes a 20 year old (odd) lad whos driving style around the close we lived had alot to be desired so last year i had a few words with him and his mum as i was concerned that one day he could mount the pavement and there are many children that play in the street, mine included. Hes not taken kindly to it and obviously my house and car are pretty noticable so hes put two and two together (doesnt take a genius to do).

how do i know its him? hmm i'll let him work it out, but hes not as clever as he thinks he is (when your on the internet it leaves a trace, lol)

perhaps when he logs back on he can be up front with it, i know he's home as i've just taken my daughters to the park and hes driven past me lol


----------



## john2garden

I love your house mate and have enjoyed looking at the photos. Don't let some local Chav put you off. I know what you mean about not wanting him to know your business though. If he doesn't like looking at the photos then he can look at other threads.


----------



## scando

Hes not taken kindly to it and obviously my house and car are pretty noticable so hes put two and two together (doesnt take a genius to do).

So how did he work it out?

10/10 for your house Stolt. I like to look at other peoples hard work and dedication and yours is right up there with the best. I always log on and check yours and the "20 months to build my garage" thread first.


----------



## stolt

scando said:


> Hes not taken kindly to it and obviously my house and car are pretty noticable so hes put two and two together (doesnt take a genius to do).
> 
> So how did he work it out?
> 
> 10/10 for your house Stolt. I like to look at other peoples hard work and dedication and yours is right up there with the best. I always log on and check yours and the "20 months to build my garage" thread first.


He's into his cars as i am, but driving a 1.0 clio with an induction kit fitted, up and down the street i cant go into too much detail but i know hes getting into car detailing and i guess stumbled across the thread, not sure tbh. but as i say the car and the house are pretty noticable (especially as he drives past it 3 or 4 times a day!!)

thanks for the comments about the house, i always show the missus this thread when people comment.

thanks


----------



## RyG

stolt said:


> thanks for all the kind words, it was never done to show off or anything like that, which i think most people know. My wife loves interior design and perhaps in another life she would do that as a career. I'm by no means a millionaire or anything, and my intentions were never to say look how nice my house is, in fact there are many nicer/bigger (the list goes on) houses than mine. What i can say is that ive done the majority of it ourselves with money we have earned not been been left or given by family so yes we are proud of what we have achieved.
> 
> The problem with RYG is that I now know he lives on the same street as me, hes a 20 year old (odd) lad whos driving style around the close we lived had alot to be desired so last year i had a few words with him and his mum as i was concerned that one day he could mount the pavement and there are many children that play in the street, mine included. Hes not taken kindly to it and obviously my house and car are pretty noticable so hes put two and two together (doesnt take a genius to do).
> 
> how do i know its him? hmm i'll let him work it out, but hes not as clever as he thinks he is (when your on the internet it leaves a trace, lol)
> 
> perhaps when he logs back on he can be up front with it, i know he's home as i've just taken my daughters to the park and hes driven past me lol


Hardly hiding fella, my name is my username. And i registered here a month or so ago yes, but I have been on here for donks.

And maybe instead of worrying about me mounting the pavement(whilst amazingly always within the speed limit), you should worry about your kids going in the road, as I remember one already fell into my girlfriends parked car..

Just because you wear a uniform at work doesn't make you special.


----------



## RyG

stolt said:


> He's into his cars as i am, but driving a 1.0 clio with an induction kit fitted, up and down the street i cant go into too much detail but i know hes getting into car detailing and i guess stumbled across the thread, not sure tbh. but as i say the car and the house are pretty noticable (especially as he drives past it 3 or 4 times a day!!)
> 
> thanks for the comments about the house, i always show the missus this thread when people comment.
> 
> thanks


I drive a fiesta fella, non modified. Picking up my ST next week too, that'll make you happy I'm sure.


----------



## stolt

RyG said:


> Hardly hiding fella, my name is my username. And i registered here a month or so ago yes, but I have been on here for donks.
> 
> And maybe instead of worrying about me mounting the pavement(whilst amazingly always within the speed limit), you should worry about your kids going in the road, as I remember one already fell into my girlfriends parked car..
> 
> Just because you wear a uniform at work doesn't make you special.


Not going to get into this, if you have a problem you know where i am. I've said my bit and thats all i wanted to do, i didnt threaten you but i was expressing concern that neighbours had already shared about your driving style in a built up area.
Of course i'm going to be concerned with you mounting the kerb and maiming/killing children in the street

Your girlfriends parked car was illegally parked across the pavement as i seem to remember it and therefore my little girl couldnt get past on her bike. If your memory is so hazy speak to your dad, as he agreed that even though the parking is bad towards the end of the road there is no excuse for blocking the pavement so mums with buggys cant get past or young children on bikes! And I offered and polished the mark out.

I've never thought i was special and certainly never pretend i am, I have a job to do and I take pride in doing it.


----------



## stolt

RyG said:


> I drive a fiesta fella, non modified. Picking up my ST next week too, that'll make you happy I'm sure.


Yes i Know but at the time you were driving the red clio with the induction kit fitted and a aftermarket exhaust. 
I Dont have an issue with you whatsever, your turning this into something that its not. I'm happy for you i genuinely am that your getting a ST there nice cars. Please, just be careful in the built up areas, thats all i'm asking.


----------



## jlw41

where did you get the vw racing flag from if you don't mind me asking :thumb:


----------



## stolt

jlw41 said:


> where did you get the vw racing flag from if you don't mind me asking :thumb:


hi mate it was supplied by VW dealership, £19.


----------



## RyG

stolt said:


> Not going to get into this, if you have a problem you know where i am. I've said my bit and thats all i wanted to do, i didnt threaten you but i was expressing concern that neighbours had already shared about your driving style in a built up area.
> Of course i'm going to be concerned with you mounting the kerb and maiming/killing children in the street, I see the damage that (mainly lads that haven't long passed there test) who think they can handle there cars do to themselves and others.
> 
> Your girlfriends parked car was illegally parked across the pavement as i seem to remember it and therefore my little girl couldnt get past on her bike. If your memory is so hazy speak to your dad, as he agreed that even though the parking is bad towards the end of the road there is no excuse for blocking the pavement so mums with buggys cant get past or young children on bikes! And I offered and polished the mark out.
> 
> I've never thought i was special and certainly never pretend i am, I have a job to do and I take pride it doing by serving the community and that's probably hard for you to understand.


In that case, aren't you meant to ride a bike on the road? Not on the path? Works both ways.

Wasn't my intention to turn this into an argument, just pointing out that if you're making comments about my driving, it works both ways.

Back to the threads intention, yes, you have a very well maintained car. :driver: 
:wave:


----------



## stolt

RyG said:


> In that case, aren't you meant to ride a bike on the road? Not on the path? Works both ways.
> 
> Wasn't my intention to turn this into an argument, just pointing out that if you're making comments about my driving, it works both ways.
> 
> Back to the threads intention, yes, you have a very well maintained car. :driver:
> :wave:


well yes techincally thats true but when she is 5 years old i'm not going to let her ride on the road. Thanks for comments on the car, as you know i'm the sad one out there each weekend washing and waxing it. I know your not keen on my job but hey someone has to do it and I'm not some guy that thinks hes almighty and powerful because as you say i wear a uniform to work. Anytime your passing pop in and have a chat, honestly i dont look down my nose at people because of the job i do. You never know, you like cars i like cars! When you have the ST i'd love to look over it, it was on my shortlist when i was looking for the golf.


----------



## Dave182

RyG said:


> In that case, aren't you meant to ride a bike on the road? Not on the path? Works both ways.
> 
> Wasn't my intention to turn this into an argument, just pointing out that if you're making comments about my driving, it works both ways.
> 
> Back to the threads intention, yes, you have a very well maintained car. :driver:
> :wave:


5 year olds riding bikes on the road, are you seriously going to stand by that suggestion? :wall:

To the OP - Shame this thread has now lost it's content, was thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## RyG

stolt said:


> well yes techincally thats true but when she is 5 years old i'm not going to let her ride on the road. Thanks for comments on the car, as you know i'm the sad one out there each weekend washing and waxing it. I know your not keen on my job but hey someone has to do it and I'm not some guy that thinks hes almighty and powerful because as you say i wear a uniform to work. Anytime you passing pop in and have a chat, honestly i dont look down my nose at people because of the job i do. You never know, you like cars i like cars! When you have the ST i'd love to look over it, it was on my shortlist when i was looking for the golf.


Maybe one day lol - Not sure how an ST and an R32 were on the same list though, slightly different leagues!


----------



## RyG

Dave182 said:


> 5 year olds riding bikes on the road, are you seriously going to stand by that suggestion? :wall:.


there's being awkward and being serious, so no I wouldn't expect a young girl to ride on the road. Wasn't the point I was trying to make


----------



## stolt

RyG said:


> Maybe one day lol - Not sure how an ST and an R32 were on the same list though, slightly different leagues!


well the offers there as i say, we are neighbours we live on the same street, my intentions were always mean't for the right reasons. 
First on the list was GTR so I thought i'd save for a few more years.
Probably true on the ST and R32 front, but you dont buy a R32 and worry what it costs in petrol.


----------



## RyG

stolt said:


> well the offers there as i say, we are neighbours we live on the same street, my intentions were always mean't for the right reasons.
> First on the list was GTR so I thought i'd save for a few more years.
> Probably true on the ST and R32 front, but you dont buy a R32 and worry what it costs in petrol.


If I see a GTR on your drive, even I may have to come down and say hello  next on my list is an M1, so will have to save for a few years too!


----------



## stolt

RyG said:


> If I see a GTR on your drive, even I may have to come down and say hello  next on my list is an M1, so will have to save for a few years too!


lol, well it will be a few years yet unless i win the lottery. R32's good enough for me now.

right i'm on shifts so i'm signing off for the evening.

goodnight all.


----------



## Kev_mk3

utter utter shame the thread turned out like this


----------



## Dave182

Kev_mk3 said:


> utter utter shame the thread turned out like this


Agreed


----------



## PaulN

Well It looks like Everyones getting on ok ish so might be worth popping the photos back up now. Cant see why its a problem people like me enjoy looking at house well done up.

PaulN


----------



## TimGTi

PaulN said:


> Well It looks like Everyones getting on ok ish so might be worth popping the photos back up now. Cant see why its a problem people like me enjoy looking at house well done up.
> 
> PaulN


Me too, please put the pics up. :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe

I m another who enjoyed the garage pics AND those of the house , please put them back up .:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Real shame this thread turned out like this

My wife and I loved reading this. Very interesting.

I have just retired from doing my 'time' in your occupation 'stolt', so my heart goes out to you over this

RyG - some day when you have your own house and children you may see where your neighbour(s) are coming from.

I am sure I'm not the only one, but we all look foreword to seeing you more on DW :thumb:


----------



## talisman

Just a small chance if they actually spoke to each other they may find some common ground and get along...


----------



## streaky

I believe Stolt has already offered the olive branch, not that it was necessary. Just needs the young lad in question to take a look at himself and go and say hello.


----------



## stolt

cheers for the comments guys. This is as far as go with it, if i'm honest things could have been a whole lot of different if i really was the power mad gestapo that he thinks i am, but i neglected to take that route. 

At the end of the day we live about 5 houses apart in a close which has 38 houses, he respectfully took on board what i had to say and my wife feels happier that the girls can play out in the street again on there bikes.

Lets hope we can co exsist without any further issues, the offer is there which he said one day he might take up and thats good enough for me.

Just want to thank everyone for the PM's including a couple of colleagues.


----------



## dandam

Over 29,000 views and it get's spoiled because of one person - such a shame but I agree with everyone else, a stunning home, such a credit to you and your family.


----------



## Mk2Singh

Came back to this thread to see some more inspirational pictures...... Shame one person had to mess it up


----------



## stolt

thanks for all the messages, what i'll probably do is start a new thread in due course. obviously i'd updated it with pictures as and when things were being done, and it was only going to be the garage as thats where i started the thread from and it sort of grew from there.
so when i have a few hours free i'll start another and upload the pictures again.

mrk2singh.... that is a tidy mk2 you have there.... its something ive got my neighbour looking out for me as weekend project car. Your's just right.

thanks


----------



## Mk2Singh

Thank you  Its had a few changes now. Get yourself onto some of the VW forums like edition38 and golfgti forum. Im sure you will find something suitable on there. 

I look forward to the new thread!


----------

